# By Demand [January 2012]



## echoplxx (Dec 2, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:**Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:**GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:**Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:**Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:**Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses:*academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:**distrowatch.com
*Movies:**vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 2, 2011)

a good video (Freeware)joiner needed.


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Pls give fast track of all the previous years & digit mag from july 2011,*
i was hoping that it would come in this dec-2011 issue but was dissappointed.
u people advertised all the previous issues of digit & failed to live up ????


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 4, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> *Pls give fast track of all the previous years & digit mag from july 2011*



+1

Also try to include 3d Max(trial version)


----------



## zaladgvj9 (Dec 7, 2011)

sir, it is my humble request to u pls publish fast track on basic networking. means how to connect 20 to 25 computer in a lab in networking. I know that ur magazine is read by tech savvy people but how can u forget people and student who are not hi tech in this field and they want to know basic funda. so, pls provide fast track on networking which include minutes details like RJ 45 connection. color coding of UTP. router configuration, firewall configuration and if anything else u guys better know. thank u very much for this superb magazine which name is "DIGIT"


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 7, 2011)

vmware server


----------



## digitaltab (Dec 8, 2011)

a separate and detailed section of video games launched in q4 2011. 
*3d monitors for nvidia and amd cards, including every detail.
*


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 8, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> *Pls give fast track of all the previous years & digit mag from july 2011,*
> i was hoping that it would come in this dec-2011 issue but was dissappointed.
> u people advertised all the previous issues of digit & failed to live up ????



according to them it was a typo. refer to feedback thread.


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 8, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> according to them it was a typo. refer to feedback thread.




they cant do a typo mistake, for such a huge magazine.
i've mailed them.
lets see what reply i get


----------



## arnab1995 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Battlefield 3 Back to Khakhland Update and Install needed*

Origin ! we all know it sucks and so does broadband in india . recently they released a 2- 4gb update for Battlefield 3 . It dosent save the progress if u close origin but restarts from 0% . I was hoping U guys at digit could release this latest update in your upcoming issue of Digit. There are many people who  are facing similar with downloading large updates , so if possible please create a separate segment in your software for game updates


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 10, 2011)

fast track to VMware servers


----------



## yomanabhi (Dec 11, 2011)

I want nfs run demo


----------



## digitaltab (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Back to Khakhland Update and Install needed*



arnab1995 said:


> Origin ! we all know it sucks and so does broadband in india . recently they released a 2- 4gb update for Battlefield 3 . It dosent save the progress if u close origin but restarts from 0% . I was hoping U guys at digit could release this latest update in your upcoming issue of Digit. There are many people who  are facing similar with downloading large updates , so if possible please create a separate segment in your software for game updates



its a 3.9 gb update, and even after installing this update, nothing is changed..

game is still full of crashes, bugs, m really frustrated on my multiplayer crash issues.

digit better should post the possible reasons and solutions of crashes in coming issue.


----------



## manaskumar (Dec 12, 2011)

Arch Linux ISO.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 12, 2011)

*Review of the Sony Neo V
*Please update youre price list
*The last time you did a Mobile phone comparison , it was very disappointing because:
1.*Street prices* weren't even close to what you could get the phone actually for.

2*.The Spec.s of the mobile phones were not compared* and in the 'performance' section only voice clarity/call performance was tested.
What we really would've liked was *Quadrant scores for Android Phones*,  a mention *how much RAM & what processor* the phone has.
Also the *no. of phones compared was really less* and if you DO compare phones in the future (Hopefully in Jan/Feb) Please compare as many phones as possible and *Divide them on the basis of their prices *and *THEN in to subcategories depending on which OS* it runs. 
And please include all the recently launched\launching in the near future phones (Nokia Lumia series, Galaxy Nexus etc.)
And yes! Last but not the least! Please include the images for the Phones compared, it makes the article look even more interesting and is quite eye catching while surfing through the pages of the magazine the moment you buy it.


----------



## narendra812 (Dec 15, 2011)

Pear OS 3.0
CentOS 6.1


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2011)

manaskumar said:


> Arch Linux ISO.


hmm, no point actually. If you are installing Arch, you'd need Internet. And if you have Internet you can download Arch ISO (400 MB) yourself.  I always prefer Netinstall ISO (160 MB). Because after installing from the Core ISO, you have to update all the packages first.....which is downloading (250 MB) again.


----------



## Anish (Dec 20, 2011)

*Fast track to backtrack*


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Video tutorials for proper cable management in pc cabinet.


----------



## goku_dbz (Dec 21, 2011)

Android-x86 4.0 : Download - Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86
and
the latest version of VirtualBox : *www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 22, 2011)

NFS The Run Demo


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Please include *Prototype 2 review* in January Digit 2012


----------

